# bitmap vs. jpeg



## billyg1957 (Oct 10, 2005)

2 questions.... 

1. Is there any reason to NOT change bitmap files to jpeg in order to conserve hard drive space?

2. Is there a program that would take a bunch of files and do this change simultaneously, without having to do a save as for each file??


----------



## pcxt2007 (Mar 17, 2007)

If you are after archiving use TIFF. Bitmap consumes space. 
I have yet to find a software which can simultaneusly save an image in different image format. It has to be saved into different formats one at a time,


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

1: Only if your sure that you'll not need to edit them later.

2: Irfanview can batch process them all ... http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## billyg1957 (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks for both replies.....So TIff is preferable over jpeg??? Is this because it takes less space??


----------



## billyg1957 (Oct 10, 2005)

I should have added that I won't have the need to edit, but might desire to print at some point.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

billyg1957 said:


> Thanks for both replies.....So TIff is preferable over jpeg??? Is this because it takes less space??


Every time you edit a JPEG, the whole image loses a little quality. TIFF files are _lossless_. They do not do that.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Tiffs or Bmps take more space .. but are not corrupted by jpeg compressing.

In other ferrija1's words  ..... Editing and saving a jpeg is like a rumor ...
It's originality (what's been added or subtracted) depends on how many times it's been told.

If you want to loose the original ... Is your choice.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Noyb said:


> frerrija's


wow.........

I thought you had it right......

Now write it 1000 times.


----------

